# Home theater time and very confused



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

I have looked at so many speakers from SVS, definitive to polk. I am new to this and really need a complete system imo. I have a 600sq foot room, my son is a DJ so it needs to rattle and pound this room. I have a 73inch DLP 3D TV. I need from speakers to receiver, I would like to keep the cost around $3500.00. Thank You


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

There are many receiver/speaker/sub combinations that will work quite well in your room. Do your want to have floor standing or bookcase for your main speakers? Do you have size limitations on a sub? What components will you be hooking to the receiver and what features are important to you (i.e. internet connectivity?). Do you want a surround system and if so how many surround speakers?


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

MikeBiker said:


> There are many receiver/speaker/sub combinations that will work quite well in your room. Do your want to have floor standing or bookcase for your main speakers? Do you have size limitations on a sub? What components will you be hooking to the receiver and what features are important to you (i.e. internet connectivity?). Do you want a surround system and if so how many surround speakers?



I would like floor mounts as it is a 3 season sunroom so in the front where the TV sits, it would be hard to mount wall speakers as the walls are pretty thin. For the rear wall, it is connected to the house so wall mounts are fine. I am thinking 2 fronts. 1 sub, one center and 2 rears (surround) if I am wrong please let me know. Receiver I was looking at a Onkyo 900 or so. I have a blue ray, xbox 360 and the cable box. That is what is getting plugged into it. It needs to pound, but I am also on a semi budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will give this a shot.
1) Onkyo TX-NR709 ($479/MSRP $899) http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
2) SVS MTS-02 ($1099 at SVS's Outlet Center has no damage/ MSRP $1399) http://www.svsound.com/outlet-speci...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=187&category_id=5
3) SVS SCS-02 $179 http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-s...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=22&category_id=11
4) 2 HSU Research VTF-2 MK4 Subwoofers ($519 each MSRP $675 and regularly sold on Website for $559)
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2-mk4.html
Grand Total $2795. While many of the items listed come with Free Shipping, a few like the HSU's have a $63 Shipping Fee. I would mention that SVS has the SB12 for $599 with Free Shipping and that with Shipping you could get them for the same price. I personally prefer the VTF-2, but it is certainly worth trying to get HSU to waive the Shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

+1 to JJ's list, for the money i'm not sure it could be beat.:T


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I will give this a shot.
> 1) Onkyo TX-NR709 ($479/MSRP $899) http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
> 2) SVS MTS-02 ($1099 at SVS's Outlet Center has no damage/ MSRP $1399) http://www.svsound.com/outlet-speci...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=187&category_id=5
> ...


Good picks how is this as well as I spoke to SVS. 

http://www.svsound.com/systems/prod...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=25&category_id=3

A pair of http://www.svsound.com/view-all?pag...ypage=flypage.tpl&category_id=3&product_id=23

http://www.svsound.com/view-all?pag...ypage=flypage.tpl&category_id=1&product_id=13


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Two of these 1000
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542082593/kef-iq90-black-ash
One of these 650
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/548546638/kef-q600c-center-channel
Two of these 800
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/555417479/kef-q800ds-surround-speakers
One of these 650
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/538810380/denon-avr-2112ci
One of these 582
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2-mk4.html

It is widely recommended to call Vanns when you place an order, especially when a Denon is involved.
Better pricing is allegedly available over the phone.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

03SONIC said:


> Good picks how is this as well as I spoke to SVS.
> 
> http://www.svsound.com/systems/prod...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=25&category_id=3
> 
> ...


Hello,
That is certainly a nicer Subwoofer, but I do think the MTS's are simply in another league if Music is important to you. I also think going with dual HSU's would be beneficial for Room Acoustics and would do surprisingly well when compared one to one.

The SVS Package would sound great. I still prefer the package I proposed, but I really am a proponent of Tower Speakers. And the MTS's are a higher grade Speaker than the S Series.
J


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

I spoke to jack at SVS today this is what he laid out. 

http://www.svsound.com/speakers/m-s...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=19&category_id=9

http://www.svsound.com/systems/prod...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=25&category_id=3

http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/p...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=12&category_id=7

Denon AVR4311CI Home Theater Receiver

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpa2


He said this would be over the top when it comes to sound. Over my budget, but I can save for it. lol


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I would go with Jack's list from post #4.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

I like Jack's list also it is more in my price range. JJ I noticed you have no surround speakers or rear speakers nor a amp, would I not need this?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Jack is sacrificing the surround speakers to give you much better main speakers. The only thing I don't like on his list is the center speaker. I've never heard that center speaker but I'm guessing it is much lower in quality than the mains, and I like to match the front 3 speakers as much as possible.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As a 5.1 set up this Onkyo/PSB/HSU set up would be great for $2200.

AVR:
Onkyo TX-NR709 ($479) http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

PSB Image series speakers:
----(3 of these for the Left, Center, Right speakers) 'Image B6 bookshelf'. To save money you can buy 2 from this site that sells B-stock ($439/pr) (the Image speakers are near the bottom right of the web page) http://www.saturdayaudio.com/picturepages/psb_bstock.htm . 
Then you can buy a single B6 speaker (for the center speaker) from this site ($275/ea) http://www.listenup.com/PSB+IMAGE+B6-p-IMAGEB6-p-.html .
(They do make and sell a special horizontal "center" speaker to go with the Image B6's but these "center" speakers rarely sound the same as the main L&R speakers, so I always suggest buying 3 of the exact same model for the front 3 speakers.)

----(2 of these for the surround speakers) 'Image B4 compact bookshelf'. To save money you can buy these from the site that sells the B-stock ($264/pr) (these B4's are directly under the B6's at the bottom of the web page) http://www.saturdayaudio.com/picturepages/psb_bstock.htm .

SUBWOOFER:
----HSU VTF-3mk4 ($659) http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html .

EDIT: for some reason I was trying to keep the price around $2000. But for your budget you could stick with these speakers and add more of the surrounds for 7.1 and also add another sub.
Or you could keep it 5.1 but get better quality mains (such as the PSB Imagine B bookshelf speaker $879/pr (on the website, this is shown above the Image B6's)) and also add another sub.


----------

